# F250 replacement shock recommendations



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm about to do some suspension work on my 03 F250. Which shocks do you recommend? Obviously, I'm concerned about their durability with a Boss plow hung on the front end exercising lots of leverage over the shocks. THanks, Dave


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a few threads running around bout this same question. The best cheapest ones that will fit any name brand will be fine


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

ok thanks. 4 Monroes for $119 it is!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The monroes always worked for me! They last and do the job.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bilsteins

Expensive, but very worth it.


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Rancho RS9000XL adjustable shocks are the only way to go. They are expensive but,are worth it IMO.I have them and really like them.


----------



## jdw1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Mnpowerstroke99;1633353 said:


> Rancho RS9000XL adjustable shocks are the only way to go. They are expensive but,are worth it IMO.I have them and really like them.


Thas what im running on my 02 f-350 as well, lifetime warrenty and adjustable, also on the wifes 05 Excursion!


----------

